# Nowhere to Run



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Wife and I are age 66. We have no debt, Social Security income, only a small savings, our home, and the remnant of a repair shop at home where I worked. Our health is fair to good. 

There are no good options as I see it. 
-Cash loses value every day, some say at 11% annual, or more. 
-Stocks are propped by F3d money = bubble. 
-Bond prices are artifcially high = bubble. 
-Cyprus shows us the latest bailout plans for banks = not the place to money. 
-Gold was confscated the last time around.
-Farmland is overpriced, well above earnings, and property taxes are going up.
-Social Security? I doubt if it will last, or if it does, won't be worth anything much.

Anyone have ideas?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Get that repair shop back up and running? Don't know what kind of repairs it did but there is always a call for small engine repair. Make it a mobile small engine repair. $35 house call plus the parts and labor for the work. Cash only.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

get gunsmithing.. demand can only increase with so many first time gun owners.
Also Silver and Gold will not be confiscated this time around IMO. : )


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

I'd also start accumulating ammo when you find it priced reasonably. I gotta agree with Uncle Joe about getting the shop going since you can work for cash.


----------



## KaiWinters (Jan 4, 2013)

As you run East others are running West...running is in general a poor option.
Now going somewhere is useful but going where and why?
While Cyprus is in deep doodoo the country still goes on, people wake up every day and try to go about their business, etc.

If we were in a Cyprus situation it would be better to be in a small community with a useful skill, etc. Farmers and tradespeople, people with skills be be the most useful though engineers, planners, etc will have their place...the used car salesperson will have a tough time if that is his/her only skill/ability.
A small community can take care of itself...tend to have more people that are skilled and have stuff of value...farms, livestock, hunters, etc.

If it becomes a real SHTF situation where there is a total collapse of government a small community becomes the micro government for itself. It can be defended and can feed and take care of itself for most situations. It also becomes valuable to others and the community can pick and choose refugees as needed.

I'd not be particular worried if I were you. Have a stash of cash and some sort of valuables if that is good for you. Have a stock of food and water...rotate the food...have base good, rice, etc. that will store for a long time.
Perhaps if you want to be self sufficient you many want to look at how you get water and power...how is your sewage handled...if a septic system you are already moving away from the "grid".
It really depends on what you are worried about and the gamble of what sort of crisis, if a crisis hits, you will encounter.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

machinist said:


> Wife and I are age 66. We have no debt, Social Security income, only a small savings, our home, and the remnant of a repair shop at home where I worked. Our health is fair to good.
> 
> There are no good options as I see it.
> -Cash loses value every day, some say at 11% annual, or more.
> ...


What you say is true if you stay stagnant in your planning.

The only way to handle what's going on in today's world is to stay on your toes. What we do have is information overload unlike any other time in history.

Cash, maintain some at home for emergencies but it is a losing game.

Stocks, doing very well right now but need to stay on top of world and financial news to know when to sell.

Bond prices, now is a good time to get out!

Cyprus is very scary and don't know what to make of this now.

Gold and silver, I'm a buyer and yes it could be confiscated but I don't see that happening in the next 2-4 years. Need a plan in case this happens.

Farmland is over priced and some experts are saying it's a bubble. I don't expect it to burst in the next 5 years though. Keep in mind that if we have a slow SHTF scenario that their could be a lot more buyers coming into the market for farmland thus pushing land values even higher.

Social security, I expect this to be OK for the next 3-5 years but it is still worthless because of inflation.

I have done some investigation and found that for investment purposes firearms are holding value about the same way gold is holding value. Example: I purchased a Remington Nylon 77 long gun in the 70's for $60 and now I'm seeing this same gun being sold at Cabelas for $300 used).

My plan is to move from one investment class to another as fast as possible depending on what information I can acquire.

The one area that will always pay off is maintaining the skill and the tools and equipment to repair all of my cars, trucks, house, and other equipment, and the ability to design and fabricate whatever I need.

All of the above is my humble guess and could change very fast.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Good thoughts here and much of it has been on my mind. 

I did repairs on farm equipment, some machining, welding, light to medium fabrication work, and fixed lawn and garden stuff. Pretty much whatever came in the door. Had a loyal clientele that hated to see me retire, but the heavy work was beginning to hurt my joints too much. I could light that up again and have work the next day, but I won't until I have to for a couple reasons. 

Taxes and paperwork are onerous for a small business, so much so that it almost isn't worth what you make out of it. That part keeps getting worse. Wife and I are both really tired of that and breathed a big sigh of relief when we took the sign down. 

I could pick and choose what I am willing to do now, eliminating the really heavy stuff. When I had to buy a 1" drive impact wrench, I said that was as heavy as I would go. I still have all the equipment, since in today's market you can't get much out of it, if you can sell it at all. 

There isn't much disposable income out there today. I saw the nature of my business change from half of it hobby and pleasure items--boat trailers, ATV's, custom cars and trucks--to NONE of that between 2008 and 2010. By the time I quit, it was only necessities for the local farmers, and the condition of their machinery had degraded a lot in the past 10 years. That is, they were not replacing things, but patching some decrepit old stuff. The work became less like repairs and more like attempting a resurrection from the dead. 

Still, there is some work out there, so I am maintaining the shop in case I have to reopen, keeping a stock in the steel rack and welding supplies topped up. 

I thought silver might be a decent hedge against inflation, but with all the haircuts buying and selling, plus that 28% tax on "gains" when you sell, it ain't so good. And the PM market is so blatantly manipulated that I don't want to play THEIR game. Much the same with stocks. 

We have tried to spend only on what will either make us money, or save us money for some time now, but there are limits to that. Likewise, there are practical limits to buying needed items ahead. 

With only a one acre lot, I can't do any real farming, but we do have 4 big gardens, 6 hens, an orchard, herb garden (seasonings are expensive), and grow berries and other fruits. Our water comes from a recently rebuilt cistern, now in use for the past 4 years. Have a new metal roof on the house to keep the water clean. We have a septic system, so now bills for water or sewage. I put in a 2,500 gallon irrigation tank for the gardens, and collect water from outbuildings for that. 

We have a solar PV system under construction with 1,400 watts of panels. I have most of the wiring done to use 12 volts directly to save conversion efficiency. I paid for the heavy copper wire for that ONCE, but inverter losses you pay for from now on. That will cover lights, refrigeration, small freezer, and communications stuff. 

I built an efficient wood stove that heats our home, and another heats the shop. Local folks have an abundance of firewood to sell or trade. As a backup, our daughter and her hubby have 32 acres of timber and I have the means to make it into firewood and haul it home. 

I have given some thought to security, but don't discuss it. Our county is a quiet farming community and the big city is a long ways off. The neighbors are friends and have been customers in the past that built a lot of good relationships. Like everywhere there are a few stinkers around, but in a rural area you pretty much know who they are. 

Over a lifetime, we have done canning, freezing and drying foodstuffs, plus butchering and curing meat. We have more skills than we physically feel like using at our age. I don't need to do any building construction, but just maintain what we have. I don't want to start any more projects that will take more time to use and maintain. It is enough to keep the gardens going, preserve the food, do painting and repairs as needed, grind feed for the critters, clean the henhouse, feed the wood stove, clean the chimney, etc. 

This winter I have rebuilt a pair of heavy duty garden tractors and some of their equipment to make gardening easier. We do very little driving, so we're going to keep the 2 old S10 pickup trucks we have. I put a couple thousand $$ of parts in each over the past 2 years and have them in excellent condition. Being old, they are cheap to license and insure, and are very economical to operate at 28 MPG. No more driving than we do, that costs very little. 

I don't know what to do next. Earnings are taxed and cash on hand devalues. Banks are NOT safe, IMHO, after what we have seen in Cyprus and now other countries are talking about the same ideas. Bernanke even denied that it was likely to happen in the US. You know what they say--no rumor is true until it has been officially denied!

So, what happens in 5 years or so, when we are past age 70, Social Security doesn't buy much, and I don't feel like working? In a sane world, we should be socking away money for those rainy days ahead, but I don't know a sensible way to do that today. How about age 75? Or 80?


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

machinist said:


> -Gold was confscated the last time around.


The government can't confiscate your assets if they can't find them!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Elinor0987 said:


> The government can't confiscate your assets if they can't find them!


And can't tax them either. Bartering for services is also an option.

It's absolutely criminal that the .gov makes it nearly impossible for average folks, that have worked their entire life, while funding those that didn't, to enjoy time with their children and grandchildren.

Work hard so we can take it all away from you. :brickwall:


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Sounds like what you really need is to own the property next door, put in an extra garden, and have family close to maintain and work all of the infrastructure you have put in place.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

I have relatives in the area, and grew up here, so we know a LOT of folks. Daughter and son in law live a few miles north of us, but have their own off-grid thing going on and a home business. 

Gold may not be confiscated, but it would not surpise me to see a repeat of outlawing private ownership. Then, there is no legal market. Don't want to go there. 

I am looking for something liquid that doesn't inflate or get taxed away. Cash in a checking or savings account would be fine, if I had confidence I wouldn't get it ripped off like Cyprus, or devalued to oblivion. I'd just like to assure I can pay the property taxes and buy what we need, but no guarantees anywhere these days.


----------



## haley4217 (Dec 16, 2012)

machinist said:


> I have relatives in the area, and grew up here, so we know a LOT of folks. Daughter and son in law live a few miles north of us, but have their own off-grid thing going on and a home business.
> 
> Gold may not be confiscated, but it would not surpise me to see a repeat of outlawing private ownership. Then, there is no legal market. Don't want to go there.
> 
> I am looking for something liquid that doesn't inflate or get taxed away. Cash in a checking or savings account would be fine, if I had confidence I wouldn't get it ripped off like Cyprus, or devalued to oblivion. I'd just like to assure I can pay the property taxes and buy what we need, but no guarantees anywhere these days.


machinist; it appears that your family and mine are in a similar age / retirement / preperation situation. Like you I've been concerned about having assets that would preserve some sort of ability for us to survive when the "event" happens that causes our savings and money to go the way of Cyprus or the way of FDR's gold grab.

Here's my thoughts for the $.02 that they're worth and realize that there is not legal basis that any of these will work or even be a factor.

1. The only thing certain these days about our governement is that nothing is certain. If you and I could figure out something that was of value that could support us through another depression, hyperinflation or total collapse of the USD, then the government would likely want to seize it or make it illeagle.
2. FDR did grab gold but while hoarding of silver was mentioned in his first exectuive order (which was later invalidated), the later orders only required the turning in of gold and with some exceptions. (More on that below).
3. If you took a poll of the members of this forum, you'd likely find that some of us (including me) believe that in the near future the dollar will no longer be a viable form of payment. Basically the USD will be worth nothing. Much to the same way that the German Mark devalued so dramatically. Between 1918 and 1923 the mark went from a value of 5.21 marks to 1 USD to 4,200,000,000,000.00 per 1 USD. So, if we keep our dollars in savings of bank accounts or in our mattress.... It might have some initial value but the longer we hold it the less value it will have to the point of being only a piece of paper with no apparant value.
4. It has been said many times on this forum that in our preperations we should consider converting some money into items that will hold and have a value when the dollar collapses. This could be bullets, alcohol, tractor parts, seeds and the list goes on. It has even been said that lead could likely be worth more than silver in a post USD collapse.

That being said here's my thoughts on putting something aside for our retirement in the post SHTF.

1. Silver coins to me make sense as they are smaller in value than gold. (Think about buying a loaf of bread for 1 oz of gold) They could be presumed or presented as being a collectable item not a bullion item. If there is a new standard it is likely to be gold and not silver so the chances of a silver grab, IMO, are less.
2. Gold coins... I like two peso and 2 1/2 peso Mexican gold coins. The primary use of these coins today is for jewlery. (They're very small). Gold for jewelry making was exempted from the FDR gold grab. They are not US currency and what I don't use for jewlery is my collection of foreign coins. I've got a bag of worthless foreign coins to back this up. The value on the 2 and 2 1/2 peso coin at todays gold price ranges between $80 - $110 dollars. Something that is a little easier to negotiate with verses a one ounce gold goin.
3. Pennies. Yep, bulky low value but the old pennies have copper. These have a value that exceeds the .01 face value. It takes time to sort them and roll them, but they still have value that will be under the radar. 1 roll of pennies is about $1.50 today.
4. Other commodities. I'm trying to stock up on things that we generally take for granted today because we can run to the hardware store and pick them up. Wire, duct tape, matches, flash lights, pocket knives, aspirin, tylenol, vitamins and other consumable items like that. I've put aside a few bottles of cheap alcohol that I can use for barter, defense, fuel or antiseptic. Finally..... Sugar. You can buy 50 lbs of sugar relatively cheap today. Put it in a mylar bag, seal it in a 5 gallon can and hold it for the future.

While I am not advocating this for you or anyone else... my plans for retirement is to convert as much of my available cash as possible to items that I can consume in the future, trade in the future, or sell in the future. But, please make your own decicison based on your knowledge of your specific requirements to live today, what you must pay as far as mortgages or bills, and your own determination of what will happen to the dollar in the future. Realize that my decisions were driven by a dire outlook for the future and the belief in what I am doing.

Final point about paying the property taxes. I like you worry about the cash to keep the taxes paid, but living in a small very very rural county my expectation is that when it all hits the fan... none of the taxing employees are going to be showing up to work to appraise the property, send out tax bills, collect the money or try to forclose. One of the things that I have considered doing it accidently over paying the taxes on year and leaving it on the books as a credit. But I'm going to talk it over with the county tax collector who is a school mate to make sure that I can do it.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

machinist said:


> Wife and I are age 66. We have no debt, Social Security income, only a small savings, our home, and the remnant of a repair shop at home where I worked. Our health is fair to good.
> 
> There are no good options as I see it.
> -Cash loses value every day, some say at 11% annual, or more.
> ...


I'd buy junk silver coins. You need a hedge against inflation for your savings.

Gold was made illegal to own. The federal government forced banks to go through their safety deposit boxes and remove any gold from there. The government bought it at artificially low prices and then sold the gold at a profit.

Sometime after the dollar is dead I expect the government to buy gold from citizens and issue a gold-backed currency in its place. I wouldn't be afraid to own gold but I wouldn't keep it in a safety deposit box either.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

machinist said:


> I could light that up again and have work the next day, but I won't until I have to for a couple reasons.
> 
> Taxes and paperwork are onerous for a small business, so much so that it almost isn't worth what you make out of it. That part keeps getting worse. Wife and I are both really tired of that and breathed a big sigh of relief when we took the sign down.
> 
> ...


If you have the technical expertise (I think you do) and the necessary equipment (primarily a CNC mill), you can manufacture 80% AR-15 lowers. The only real cost, besides your time, are the aluminum billets since the product specs are out on the web somewhere. There's a huge demand right now and a very limited supply. You might even contact aresarmor and see if they're interested in making you one of their suppliers.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

machinist said:


> I have relatives in the area, and grew up here, so we know a LOT of folks. Daughter and son in law live a few miles north of us, but have their own off-grid thing going on and a home business.
> 
> Gold may not be confiscated, but it would not surpise me to see a repeat of outlawing private ownership. Then, there is no legal market. Don't want to go there.
> 
> I am looking for something liquid that doesn't inflate or get taxed away. Cash in a checking or savings account would be fine, if I had confidence I wouldn't get it ripped off like Cyprus, or devalued to oblivion. I'd just like to assure I can pay the property taxes and buy what we need, but no guarantees anywhere these days.


My parents are your age, same thing, but dad really doesn't do anything for extra money. They will be moving in with us if SS goes away or we will take care of them as long as we can....the one thing I worry about is paying property taxes, not only myself but everyone.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Some of my ideas to have on hand:
Kerosene, extra lamp wicks, lamp chimneys.
Vinegar, baking soda, washing soda, bleach, borax.
We make soap, so stock up on that and ingredients (cheap).
Spare parts for *everything* on the place, at least the stuff that would be difficult or impossible for me to make.
Leather and tools to work it. Bolts of fabric and thread. (Got a deal.) Treadle sewing machine, Scissors, Needles.
Spare hand tools of many kinds for woodworking, mechanic work, farm/garden use, and metal working. 
Some treated gasoline for our own use, particularly in chainsaws and garden tractors. 
Steel, bronze bearing stock, aluminum stock, plastics in rounds and flats for shop use. 
Spare tanks for the torch, welding rods, Mig wire, welding supplies of all sorts. 
Cutting tools: drill bits, hacksaw and bandsaw blades, milling cutters, reamers, taps/dies, carbide inserts and carbide tooling of all kinds.
LP gas for the kitchen range we use for canning. Jars and canning lids.
Containers of many kinds: bottles, tin cans, buckets and barrels with lids, plastic bags.
Tape: Adhesive, duct, electrical, masking.
Steel Tee posts, barbed wire, woven wire, fence staples, fence building tools.
Paint for wood, metal, and machinery. 
Lumber and plywood
Metal roofing, screws and nails for it.
Common nails: 4d, 8d, 16d, plus small brads.
Firewood for heating.
Butchering tools and equipment: Lard rendering kettle and stand, sausage stuffer/lard press, butcher knives, hoist, gambrels.
Logging/wood cutting tools: chainsaws, spare chains, fuel and oils, cant hook, axes, sledges, wedges, mauls. Pickup trucks and trailers. Wood splitter.
Stovepipe, firebrick, chimney cleaning tools. 
OTC medicines and first aid supplies. Wheelchair, crutches, elbow, wrist, knee wraps, emergency dental stuff, otoscope (ears), veterinary meds for livestock and pets. 
Get-Home-Bags and camping gear. 
Grains: Corn, wheat, oats. 
Feed supplements: soybean meal and pork meat scrap. 
Gasoline powered/crank operated grain mill for flour, corn meal, and animal feeds. 
Alternative laundry equipment.
Spare clothing of all sorts. Spare footwear, gloves, hats, coats. 
Window glass and putty for repairs. 
Hardware and supplies: hinges, locksets, latches,hooks, nuts 'n bolts, screws, springs, eyebolts, hooks, clevises, chains and hooks, pins, o-rings, gasket materials, sealing compounds, caulks, adhesives, roof coatings, (this one goes on and on!)
Chicken equipment: nests, beeders, waterers, oyster shell, granite grit. 
Open pollinated seeds, lime, fertilizers, bug killers, hoes, rakes, shovels, digging forks, and mowing scythes. 
Machine shop, blacksmith shop and coal, woodworking shop. 
Garden tractors, generators.
Grease, motor oil, hydraulic oil, gear oil, instrument oil, cutting oil (lard), graphite lube, teflon lube, etc.

Have a lot of things covered that way, but still no answer for MONEY, except possibly some junk silver coins. Barter could work for a lot of things, but not taxes, grid electric, most fuels, and such.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Don't forget your knowledge, a seriously valuable commodity. In a really bad SHTF situation the things you know will be worth trading someone for, sit back and let an apprentice do all the hard yards. They don't even have to be employed by you, let them pay for training and the use of your workshop.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey! I'd LOVE to pull that off!


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

tough crossroads we are in...

To grow our way out of the debt, according to McAlvanay show, it will take 50+ years of double digit growth... which doesn't matter due to deficit spending
We might inflate our way out of it... which doesn't matter due to deficit spending

The only way out, default, which means our entire savings are gone. No more SSI, no more medicare, no more 401k/IRA, no more currency.

The resultant scares the hell out of me


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

This is why at 22, we have decided that I won't be investing in my work's 401k. Not when we are predicting a grid down or hard reset in the next decade. Plus, my hope is that we will either be self-sufficient or have the ability to be long before retirement.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

We exchange our knowledge for labour at the moment. Both of us are disabled and we get help from people interested in our lifestyle.
I also run a horticultural internship for 3 months, they buy all their own equipment, pots etc and I let them use my grow areas and plant stock. They get to take what they grow, up to 3000 plants. They have to grow that many or more for me. I teach them each new task as they need it (takes me about 4 hours a week maximum) and let them get on with it, with occasional corrections. They also have access to my library and can ask as many questions as they want. I give them an overview of the industry in Australia and many contacts. As they know they are going to come out the other end with $$$ worth of stock they work pretty well unsupervised. We have a few basic rules, 38 hour week, they can't remove anything until they have finished the 3 months @38 hours per week, they can't leave any plants here after they leave (I won't look after them) and they need to be available for farm work if we need them. They start by coming here for 2 weeks or so to see if we'll get along and to see if I think they'll do the work. Then they arrange their equipment, if they still don't work out they can take their stuff with them but nothing from the farm (no plants etc just empty pots). They get room and board free while here. It's working pretty well and we're thinking of starting a 'self reliance' internship over 3 months too. Our current intern is Scottish and can't take anything with him when he goes, so just does the work for us and helps out on the farm quite a bit. He gets the skills he needs and access to another year of work visa in Australia at the end of the three months.


----------



## farmers (Jul 28, 2012)

Mechanist You forgot your knowledge on growing food. See if your family will let you plant vegetables on their land, rent it for very little money. People want fresh produce. Load up your truck on a Saturday morning and go to your county seat, and sell it for cash. You have so much knowledge, turn it into cash. Many of us know how bad it is, and do pay with cash. 
We read a article on how to protect your money. Said go with locally owned banks, to stay in a bank that is just in your state. The big banks would go down first and are dangerous. It makes sense to me, they have land equity. The people themselves will prop up there banks. This did happen in a small farming town in Mo. Land is the best investment now. Good luck to you


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Lots of good points you all bring up, I never would have thought we would be talking like this, old folks worried about how they are going to eat, younger people like myself wondering how we are going to feed our kids, younger people then me spending their time in college wondering if they are going to be able to get a job. It just pisses me off to tell you the truth, how the heck did this all even happen? Makes me think about when I was a small boy and the Soviet Union fell.


----------



## farmers (Jul 28, 2012)

We owe our elderly generation alot. Then there is my age group that can teach the younger generation, what they taught us. They went threw real hard times. We got this way by way of politics.


----------



## farmers (Jul 28, 2012)

We owe our elderly generation alot. Then there is my age group that can teach the younger generation, what they taught us. They went threw real hard times. We got this way by way of politics.
That's why we have to keep being, we the people, and standing up.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

farmers,

The good part of our location is that people here are pretty self reliant. Tha tis also the bad part when you want to sell produce, since a LOT of them grow their own! There are customers in the county set, but there are already enough producers for the farmers market there. We have a couple greenhouse operations in the county, and a fairly healthy farming community. The past few drought years have hurt, but they are making it so far, which is better than retail business is doing. 

I think I'd better stick to my shop if I need work, but grow all we can for ourselves and our kids while THEY work at other things.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

machinist said:


> Wife and I are age 66. We have no debt, Social Security income, only a small savings, our home, and the remnant of a repair shop at home where I worked. Our health is fair to good.
> 
> There are no good options as I see it.
> -Cash loses value every day, some say at 11% annual, or more.
> ...


You pretty much summed it up.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

faithmarie said:


>





faithmarie said:


>


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Sorry... I just looked at wat I posted ... I must have had one of my many senior moments... LOL I will delete those :flower:

I am scared of ... myself...

Hey I can't delete my posts ...


----------



## Norse (Jan 30, 2010)

machinist said:


> Wife and I are age 66. We have no debt, Social Security income, only a small savings, our home, and the remnant of a repair shop at home where I worked. Our health is fair to good.
> 
> There are no good options as I see it.
> -Cash loses value every day, some say at 11% annual, or more.
> ...


Are you near a rural area? MAKE SOME RURAL FRIENDS and cache as many durable goods there as your monetary earnings allow.

As a ex machinist, you must be pretty handy. I am a toolmaker who went into engineering, however with 15 years in the trade I can say that I can fix just about anything with a few tools and a couple of welders.

Run a add on Craigslist, they call themselves "Husbands for a day home repair" and you would be suprised how much spare change you can make from just single women who need things fixed.

And gold? They can only confiscate it if they can find it. Anyone can use their imagination and realize with a few ideas, stashed gold..."Spread it out in small amounts in easy to reach hiding spots, is impossible to confiscate.

Look at Katrina, they barely had the manpower to keep law and order in one major city, do you think a nation wide event has any hope of law and order or police going door to door confiscating gold?

NOPE. People are sick of being lied to by the gubment, the elitists are scared shit less, hence the continuous attempts to ban firearms.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

faithmarie said:


> Sorry... I just looked at wat I posted ... I must have had one of my many senior moments... LOL I will delete those :flower:
> 
> I am scared of ... myself...
> 
> Hey I can't delete my posts ...


Fixed it for ya ...

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f26/faithmaries-interesting-videos-19654/

:kiss:


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Norse, 

We live in the middle of a very rural area. My shop did repairs on farm equipment, garden equipment, and similar things. We know all the rural "neighbors" in a 5 mile radius and many beyond that. More of them know us from when the shop was open, and we still get calls. All I have to do to have business is to call about 50 people on my customer list, and let them spread the word. It will be take a number from there, because there IS NO competition for actually REPAIRING parts.


----------

